
Does Digg Want To Be Facebook? - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/19/does-digg-want-to-be-facebook/
======
dmpayton
Though I'm still pretty new to news.YC, I think another appropriate and
parallel question is this: Does news.YC want to be Digg?

I've seen quite a bit of replication of content across news.YC/Digg/Reddit.
Can't we pretty much assume that news.YC readers also peruse Digg and/or
Reddit aswell? I do.

------
jgrahamc
It sure seems like it. Of course the right thing to do is actually implement
Digg inside Facebook... like this: <http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/09/wildfire-
has-launched.html>

John.

~~~
aston
No, the right thing to do, clearly, is implement Facebook inside of Digg. Why
compromise your own social network by embedding it inside of someone else's
site? Especially when you're approximately the same size.

